# Any Tips on Smoking Boneless Skinless Turkey Breasts



## kssmoker (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking for any tips for smoking boneless skinless turkey breasts.  Was planning on brining and using a dry rub; are these good ideas or not?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## fireguy (Feb 24, 2008)

I have done them many times, what works well for me is...

Inject them with what I call semi cure ( 1/2 cup mortans tender quick to 4 cups water) just before smoking. Just before and it will have a slite cure flavor, if over night it wil have a real hammy flavor.

Then I take 2 breast rubbed on al sides with red pep, jalapenoes, garlic, and onions sandwiched in between the two.. I use tooth picks to hold them together or a netting.

then rub the out side and smoke... I like apple smoke..

It is a nice spice and yet not too hot.. 

If you try it let me know how you like it...

good luck


----------



## flash (Feb 24, 2008)

Never needed to brine any of the Butterball boneless breast. Spice it up, inject it and give it around 2 1/2 hours depending on weight. Good eating.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 24, 2008)

Howdy kssmoker,run yourself through roll call and introduce yourself more proper,let us know where u from and what your smokin on,will help us answer your questions better.I brine all poultry-somtimes rub somtimes no.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never had luck with any butterball on my smoker.
Since I'm out of the slaughter bird processing business, I buy minimally processed poultry, brine over night and smoke.
For breast, I like to butterfly them, spread bacon grease in the middle, sprinkle with my favorite rub, roll up and smoke. Cut these rolls into thin slices and serve.
OR
Wrap the butterflies around a chunk of pork loin, season and smoke.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Feb 24, 2008)

The first thing I do is have the butcher send them though a netter. This will  create a consistent thickness in the form of a loaf. The problem I've run into with turkey breasts is that they're thin on one end and very fat on the other. Brining will certainly help, but netting them ensures it all cooks evenly by cramming it all together in one handy "loaf". 
Gunslinger's idea of butterflying them is also a good one. I've never tried it but it sounds delicious.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2008)

I misread this post. I thought we were talking about chicken breast. No wonder I got confused when the replies were about turkey breast.
I guess what I do would also work on turkey breast, but I don't think a "chunk" of pork loin would work very well. Maybe the whole loin.


----------

